# looking for plow work in the Newmarket, Ontario area



## mattgladwin (Sep 10, 2006)

Hello Landscape contractors,

I am looking for on call/contract snow removal work in the Newmarket, Ontario region of Canada. I have previous experience running my own small business and am looking for some extra work beside my regular job. I am 28 and married with a daughter. Please email me at [email protected] if you are in need of help. thanks!

Matt Gladwin


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I sent you an email. Thanks


----------

